# Cold air intake 2016.5 chevy cruze premier



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nickdornan11 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for cold air intakes and other things to make the car sounds more aggressive? Also where to buy.
> 
> ,Thanks in advance.


Welcome Aboard!
depends on what vehicle you have, but...


How-To: Bypass the Intake Resonator








2014 Chevy Cruze Complete Performance Exhaust Systems – CARiD.com


Treat yourself to brisk acceleration accompanied by a throaty roar. That’s what you’ll get with one of our performance exhaust systems on your 2014 Chevy Cruze.




www.carid.com


----------

